# Azienda Sanitaria Privata



## Pallottino

Buon pomeriggio,
come si dice: Azienda Sanitaria Privata, in francese?
entreprise de la santé privee?
Grazie a tutti e un saluto, vi leggo spesso


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Pallottino e benvenut@ in WRF ,
In francese, credo che si parli di "Cliniques privées" o "Établissements de santé privés". Scrivo _credo_ perché sto in Belgio e non conosco la denominazione francese .


----------



## Pallottino

Grazie mille 
E grazie anche per il benvenuto ;D


----------



## qwill

matoupaschat said:


> In francese, credo che si parli di "Cliniques privées"
> o "Établissements de santé privés" .


----------



## mondocane

dipende dal significato esatto dell'azienda sanitaria privata, cos'é esattamente ?

se é una clinica, "clinique privée" andrebbe bene

ma puo anche essere "maison médicale", che é una struttura privata che ospita medici, infermieri, ed altri professionisti sanitari, che lavorano ognuno per se in una struttura comune, con una segreteria comune e dove si spartiscono i costi fissi


----------



## qwill

mondocane said:


> dipende dal significato esatto dell'azienda sanitaria privata, cos'é esattamente ?
> 
> se é una clinica, "clinique privée" andrebbe bene
> 
> ma puo anche essere "maison médicale", che é una struttura privata che ospita medici, infermieri, ed altri professionisti sanitari, che lavorano ognuno per se in una struttura comune, con una segreteria comune e dove si spartiscono i costi fissi



Infatti ! Perciò penso che scegliere "clinica privata" sia troppo limitato (se fosse proprio questo, perchè usare il vocabolo "agenzia" invece di quello di "clinica" ?). Come lo dici bene, gli "Etablissements de santé publics" riuniscono diversi tipi di strutture...


----------

